# Any Phoenix, AZ Players?



## John J (Jun 11, 2003)

Hey Guys & Gals!

Are there any Eskrima / Arnis groups in the Phoenix area? I will be there (specifically Scottsdale) from July 6th - August 7th. I have already been in contact with Master Sam Buot of Balintawak and look forward to training but would also like to meet everyone else in the area. 

You may post or contact me via bakbakan@aol.com

Thanks.

John J
BAKBAKAN International


----------



## Jay Bell (Jun 11, 2003)

No Arnis here that I'm aware of.  =/

However...we do have some fine RMA practitioners


----------



## Tom Caulfield (Jun 11, 2003)

Hey John,

Lapu Lapu Vinas Arnis
Luke Tang Soo Do
247 N. Lithfield Rd.
Goodyear AZ
(623)932-4227

We have Arnis classes tue and thur at 8pm.
Give us a call when you hit town.
Thanks.


----------



## John J (Jun 13, 2003)

Hi Jay,

I don't know much about Systema, Sambo or RMA, in general but would be very open to learning some during my short stay. I will gladly share the Ilustrisimo system in return. Drop me a e-mail (bakbakan@aol.com) with your contact information if interested.

Hey Tom,

Thanks for the information. I will definitely contact you when I arrive. BTW...I received a reply from Gerald Toki's student. They train in the Villabrille-Largusa system. 

I look forward to meeting / training with all of you.

John G. Jacobo
BAKBAKAN International
www.bakbakan.com


----------

